# ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 -> FTP-User eigenes Verzeichnis



## verloren (3. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade einen FTP-User anlegen, und ihm ein eigenes Verzeichnis geben. "/var/www/clients/client1/web4" war in den Optionen vorgegeben, dies wollte ich auf "/var/www/clients/client1/web4/web/ftpuser" ändern. Leider wurde dies mit "Error - Sie haben keine Berechtigung für diese Domain." quittiert. Die Ursprungseinstellung "/var/www/clients/client1/web4" wird nun auch nicht mehr akzeptiert. Ich komme aus den FTP-Optionen nur noch mit "Abbrechen" raus.
Wenn ich einen FTP-User anlege, ohne die Optionen-Seite zu besuchen, funktioniert der Login auf "/var/www/clients/client1/web4" einwandfrei.
Eine Änderung durch den Administrator wie hier schon erwähnt (http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...g3-ftp-user-ein-unterverzeichnis-binden-2045/) funktioniert leider auch nicht. Es erscheint die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Gibt es eine Lösung hierfür?

Grüße


----------



## verloren (4. Sep. 2013)

Wie immer, ich hätte es mir sparen können, wenn ich VORHER richtig recherchiert hätte. Unter Patches for ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 and a new patch tool available « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel wird ein Patch für ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 angekündigt, der dann auch unter Patches « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel zu finden ist. Der exakte Wortlaut:

Patch ID: *3053_ftpuser*
Description: This patch fixes FS#3089 – FTP User Options – ERROR You have no permission for this domain.

Ich habe das soeben installiert (nur diesen einen Patch) und muss feststellen, dass alles funktioniert, wie es soll! 

Grüße


----------



## celocore (16. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben den Patch 3053_ftpuser eingespielt und nun kann ich die Eigenschaften der FTP-User nicht mehr aufrufen. Es erscheint kurz das Overlay mit den Ladekreis, dann verschwindet es wieder und nix passiert 
Habt Ihr hilfreiche Hinweise? Bzw. muss der Patch in einer Multiserver-Umgebung auf dem Master und allen Slaves eingespielt werden?


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2013)

Der Patch betrifft nur das Interface, er braucht also nur auf dem master eingespielt werden. Schau  mal ins apache error.log, ob dort irgendwelche Fehler zu sehen sind.


----------



## celocore (16. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Till,

bist auf die notices

```
[Mon Sep 16 11:29:14 2013] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/ispconfig/login/logout.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter
[Mon Sep 16 11:29:31 2013] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/ispconfig/content.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter
[Mon Sep 16 11:29:31 2013] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/ispconfig/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter
[Mon Sep 16 11:29:31 2013] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/ispconfig/nav.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter
```
ist nichts im error.log des Masters zu sehen.


----------



## celocore (16. Sep. 2013)

*Problem gefunden und gelöst*

Nach einspielen des Patches an der Kommandozeile wird die Datei ftp_user_edit.php dem User root zugewiesen. damit konnte die Weboberfläche natürlich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen. Ein 
	
	



```
chown ispconfig:ispconfig ftp_user_edit.php
```
 war des Problems Lösung.


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2013)

Merkwürdig, bei mir wird der user nicht geändert unter Debian.


----------



## verloren (16. Sep. 2013)

Ich habe bei mir nun auch mal spasseshalber nachgesehen:

File: ftp_user_edit.php
User: root
Group: ispconfig

Alle andere Dateien haben als User "ispconfig" eingetragen. Dennoch funktioniert es bei mir (wie bereits erwähnt).

@Till: Ich habe die Patchanleitung per SSH als root ausgeführt (Single-Server, Debian Wheezy). Teste das dochmal. 

Grüße

verloren


----------



## DannYFreSh (26. Sep. 2013)

In der Shell Benutzer Verwaltung erhalte ich auch den Fehler *"ERROR Sie haben keine Berechtigung für diese Domain."* wenn man die Optionen abspeichern möchte oder von den Optionen wieder auf den Tab "Shell User" wechselt, ist hier etwas bekannt über diesen Fehler?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2013)

Patches


----------



## DannYFreSh (26. Sep. 2013)

Die Seite mit den Patches kenne ich ;-). Aber da finde ich keinen für die Shell Benutzer!? Nur für die FTP-User und die Patches habe ich alle schon eingespielt.


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2013)

Ok, Du hast hier aber in einem FTP-User thread gepostet 

Für das Shelluser probem gibt es bereits einen Bugtracker Eintrag, den kennst Du ja sicherlich auch


----------



## DannYFreSh (26. Sep. 2013)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen, da es ja fast das selbe Problem bzw. selbe Fehlermeldung ist  . Den Eintrag im Bugtracker kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## stefanr (23. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Till,

ich habe soeben 
cd /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig_patch chmod 700 ispconfig_patch chown root:root ispconfig_patch ln -s /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/ispconfig_patch /usr/local/bin/ispconfig_patchausgeführt danach hatte ich im ISP auch das Problem das ich keine Veränderungen auf FTP Benutzer mehr machen konnte.
Ich musste auch den Benutzer:Gruppe neu setzen damit es klappt.

chown ispconfig:ispconfig /var/www/ispconfig/sites/ftp_user_edit.php

Vorher war es root.root als Besitzer und Gruppe.

cat /proc/version 
Linux version 2.6.26-2-686 (Debian 2.6.26-29)
ISPConfig Version: 3.0.5.3

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## almereyda (23. Okt. 2013)

hallo,

es wurde folgender bugtrackereintrag gemeint:
FS#3135 : SSH User Options - ERROR You have no permission for this domain. ?

ich warte (mit einem alten 3.0.4.6 server) noch auf ..5.4, da dieser patch offensichtlich nicht mehr in die aktuelle version mit aufgenommen wird


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (19. Nov. 2013)

Gibt es zu dem Problem mit der Zugriffsberechtigung bei den SSH Benutzern bereits einen Patch? So wie ich sehe, ist das Ticket als "behoben" markiert, einen Patch findet ich allerdings nicht auf der Seite.


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2013)

Gibt es derzeit nur im git repo:

GitLab


----------

